# Craftsman DGT 6000 and Johnny Bucket



## jpd757 (May 1, 2007)

Hi all, I am new to tractor forum and looking for info. I have a DGT 6000 and am thinking of getting a Johnny Bucket for it. Has anyone used these paired up? how well do they work together?

Thanks


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome to Tractor Forum jpd, I have never used a Johnny Bucket but Im sure someone on here has. Anyhow I just wanted to say welcome.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor forum!!

I have not used a Johnny Bucket before but there have been numerous people who have posted their experiences and all have been very positive. 

Check out this thread and scroll down about 2/3rds ofthe way. Snowmower posted that he had a dgt6000 and a JBJr and loved it.

http://www.tractorforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7468

Check outhtis thread for a long discussion on traction etc 

http://www.tractorforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7549

http://www.tractorforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6451

Also scroll through the Craftsman section here and you will see numerous other threads on the Johnny Bucket

Keep us informed on what you end up with. We always like hearing about what others are doing with their tractors. 

Oh ya of course WE WANT PICTURES!

Andy


----------



## jpd757 (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome to the site Morgan and Chrpmaster. 
thanks for all the info... I will try and get some pics posted soon... I have some catching up to do with all the others ion this site as far as attachments go...


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Welcome you can call me hydro, Im one of the lawn tractor Moderators here at TF. anyway all of the people here welcome you because more company to have is better, it makes us feel good to help each other with our struggles with these great outdoor machines.


----------



## lawnman tx (Nov 25, 2004)

I have a JBJr on HusV GT2548 and it works very well. I have moved many yards of road base with my. Love my


----------

